# Canned food for senior



## tls1210 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a 14 year old Pomeranian who has many health issues. He has congestive heart failure, bladder stones and skin issues. Never did figure out what causes the skin issues,but, that is the least of his problems, now. He has developed a large tumor on the outside of his lower mouth, that is quite large and is big enough that most of it is now on the outside of his mouth. Because of his heart problems, he has to go to a specialty vet have it removed and will cost several thousand dollars. He is having more and more bad days with his congestive heart failure - so, I am playing it day to day as to when we will have to make that very hard decision to have him go to the rainbow bridge. So, to my question, because of this tumor in his mouth,he is having a hard time eating - but, he still, very much, has an appetite. He has lost a lot of weight because he is not eating his whole portion of food. I have mixed his food with pumpkin and he still only eats about half of it. Now, i have tried moistening his kibble with beef broth - he has chicken allergies, that's why the beef broth. He still doesn't eat all of his food. Vet has suggested can food. I did buy a couple of cans of Natures Variety instinct- this is the same brand of kibble he currently is on (he has been on many, many different high quality foods, over the years and his skin issues have done well with this brand - go figure.) but, each can is about $5-$6 and he gets 3 feeding out of one can, so it's a bit pricey. At this stage, I know we don't have much time left with him, so I don't think an expensive high quality food is necessary, but, at the same time, I'm definitely not going to feed something totally crappy like old Roy, lol. Can someone recommend a can food that is not too expensive for my Angel to finish out his days on? Thank you, in advance!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. What is the vets prognosis for removal? 

At this point, I would feed anything he will eat, even it's only a small amount at a time.


----------



## tls1210 (Sep 12, 2012)

We didn't even get as far a prognosis for removal. We went to the consultation and they said they would need to do X-rays to see how imbedded the tumor is into his jawline and if it's wrapped around any part of any teeth or roots,the those teeth will need to be extracted. Plus the high risk because of his congestive heart failure and the anesthesia, was just so much more than I can afford. He already doesn't have much time because of the heart failure, so,I just don't think I'm going to do anything about the tumor. The tumor doesn't seem to be causing any discomfort except the difficulty eating. I know he has an appetite because he eats his dog treats and I give him his pills in a piece of cheese and there's no issue with him eating that. His good days and bad days, right now, are about 75% good 25% bad.his good days are really, really good and on his bad days I just sit with him and cry all day - he struggles to breathe and when it gets real bad he whines and I'm heartbroken. I want to do the right thing, for him.i dont want to leave him in too much discomfort, but, at the same time, I don't want to end a life that still has a lot left in it. I knew it would be hard emotionally, I just didn't realize how hard the actual decision would be.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, no one can really make that decision for you. It's one of those things that you will know in your heart that it's time. Just eating and drinking alone doesn't necessarily always equal a good quality of life.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry you're dealing with this. I agree with jenny about feeding whatever he wants to eat.

Regarding the rest, it's a very personal decision. I can only say that better a day too early than a day too late.


----------

